# How to clean



## CCFC (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, my first time washing my tt coupe this morning but i have just checked it and the back window has spots on it where the water has dried in big blotches. i used a cloth to dry the body but i left the windows as it would have smeared it and when it dries it would look like lots of little bubbles. so how do you dry the windows after a wash? many thanks!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

i find the kent winner in this test to be superb, paint AND glass

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/p ... ested.html


----------



## CCFC (Nov 24, 2010)

how do you clean the glass, as when i used a microfibre cloth which was rather wet as i had used it all over the car it would just smear the water over the glass and now it has dried it looks all bubbly?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Try using a drying aid or quick detailer..

Glass cleaner should get rid of your water spots..


----------



## CCFC (Nov 24, 2010)

just used glass cleaner, got most of the bubbles off but theres a lot that wont wipe off and they are quite big! not sure why, perhaps they will go next time i wash it properly


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

CCFC said:


> how do you clean the glass, as when i used a microfibre cloth which was rather wet as i had used it all over the car it would just smear the water over the glass and now it has dried it looks all bubbly?


I don't use microfibre cloths on my windows anymore as I found that even they leave small bits of fibre on the glass :?

I now use linen cloths on the glass with glass cleaner and find them to be perfect. In fact I have found that the more I use the linen cloths the better they get 

Dooka have you tried this?


----------



## CCFC (Nov 24, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WINDOW-CLEANING-S ... 1c1201b7e5 would this be good for the windows then? cheers


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

CCFC said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WINDOW-CLEANING-SCRIM-LINEN-STANDARD-36-x36-FREE-P-P-/120561186789?pt=UK_HomeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item1c1201b7e5 would this be good for the windows then? cheers


No that is really expensive - I got mine from Dunelm Mill. They sell linen tea towels and I think I got a pack of 3 for a £5

Try this link http://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/linen-u ... oths-45846


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

To the OP - Sounds like mineral deposits from hard water (Kent is!) I doubt you got those by letting the water dry in this weather tho' ...best and easiest way of removing them is with some vinegar on a soft cloth. Give windows a good wash after and that'll be job done :wink:

Alternatively, if you have a piece of old clay bar that'll do the job too! You don't need to go and buy any of this fancy glass polish cr*p either 

As for the other comments on MF cloths leaving fibres on the glass...yes, they can but it's usually the cheapies that do it. 
It's time to give away another of my little hard won trade secrets away to help you DIY'ers (and no doubt some of those who do it for a living  ) 
Lakeland near you? If yes, go and buy some "scrim" best stuff you'll ever use for drying/polishing glass - same as your Granny probably used for glass cleaning. 
Just make sure you follow the advice to boil it death before using!

I'll give you my advice on what to use as a glass cleaner/polish after Xmas...not going to give all my secrets away in one!

Dave


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> To the OP - Sounds like mineral deposits from hard water (Kent is!) I doubt you got those by letting the water dry in this weather tho' ...best and easiest way of removing them is with some vinegar on a soft cloth. Give windows a good wash after and that'll be job done :wink:
> 
> Alternatively, if you have a piece of old clay bar that'll do the job too! You don't need to go and buy any of this fancy glass polish cr*p either
> 
> ...


Please tell the suspense is killing me, I use AG glass polish at the mo and love the stuff. Would love to try something new though 

If I give the car a quick wash then i will use AG's wet wax, brings the car up lovely and the windows. this stops the spotting and smells really nice. seams to be good stuff for a quick once over. Leaving a nice shine.

Dont know what you think to it Jac


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

stevebeechTA said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell the suspense is killing me, I use AG glass polish at the mo and love the stuff. Would love to try something new though


I'll see how benevolent I feel later 

The AG stuff - that'll be the thick'ish blue cream? 
Yes, that's OK and again, with ref to the OP's problem with water spotting, that'll do the job. It's just hard work, the dust it produces is a pain and the possible staining of window rubbers can be an issue too.

I used to use AG's Fast Glass...only because I could pick it up fairly inexpensively and it did a reasonable job. At least as good as some of the more (very) costly offerings from the _boutique_ manufacturers - Swissvax, Zymol etc. The biggest problem with most of these glass cleaners was that they tended to push the grime and grease film around and leave awful smearing - took a lot of work to get the glass clean and sparkling.

For glass that's heavily contaminated inside, meths mixed 50/50 with Scottish/bottled/distilled water applied with a trigger spray is very good - but the smell; it wasn't good! Effective and inexpensive tho'

But my off-the-shelf recommendation....later 

Dave


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Astonish Glass Cleaner (redish pink one) is very good, also distilled water..


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

If you have water spots on the glass, use vinegar and some water, then some normal glass cleaner for rinsing, just try not to get it on the paint. I'm pretty sure acid is pretty bad for the clear coat.

To prevent it from forming, after I wash the car before the window dries, I just blade off the water with a water blade on the glass first. (I don't use the water blade on the paint, I don't trust it enough.)


----------

